# Lubix Lube



## yahyepyap0 (Dec 8, 2010)

Does Lubix lube expire? If so, how long will it last?


----------



## Wh3reTheLightIs (Dec 8, 2010)

I'v personally used lubix on my guhong, A5 and rubik's brand. Its ridiculously good i would recommend it hard out. It's been afew months now, and they are yet to "expire" like you say. For best results definatly follow the lubing method shown here:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UXQ-VGhsUKw -and for results that will blow your freakin mind also follow the ultimate lubix guhong method shown here:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=meyd40121Oo&feature=related
Hope this helped


----------



## Pixel 6 (Dec 8, 2010)

The shelf life for Lubix Silicone is 3 years. It will not degrade at all within that time. The only reason there is actually a shelf life for it, is because this type of silicone is also used in commercial industries, and the FDA requires experations on such things.

I imagine that the composition of the silicone will remain the same for decades. So as far as long term storage... it can be measured in years. 

As far as feeling the effects of the silicone in applications, several months, to several years have been observed. The Paris cube most notably. It's a 3 year old, well used Rubik's brand, that has been lubed twice total. The 2nd lubing wasn't needed, and was actually just to put together a lubing video.

Hope that answers your question.

- Pixel -


----------



## theace (Dec 9, 2010)

I.ll be getting one soon


----------



## cookieyo145 (Dec 9, 2010)

when will lubix elite come out???? could i get it before christmas for my white edison???


----------



## Juju (Dec 9, 2010)

I thought the lubix elite was a cube. I just don't know any more


----------



## Pixel 6 (Dec 9, 2010)

The Lubix ELITE is my highly modified GuHong. Takes about 2-3 hours to mod each one. I've only made 7 so far, and have them in the hands of some very fast cubers. I will look at January or February as to being able to release them in greater quantities. As for right now, I only have a few more that I'll be making during December, holiday seasons being busy as they are.

I'll release info as to when they will be ready on my website when that time comes.

- Pixel -


----------

